# Nexus shifter swap



## vince72 (Nov 20, 2021)

Good morning. I picked up a nexus 3 speed hub for my s2 wheel only issue is it came with a grip shifter, anyone swap it over or change it to a more vintage shifter on the goose neck?

Vince


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 20, 2021)

Short answer yes. Recommend first watch YouTube on inserting cable nexus 3. Swapping grip for friction shifter just a swap of cable. Once cable attached to bell housing, adjust tension setting to imagine that shifter is at nexus 2nd gear direct drive position. Maybe lever at midpoint as imaginary equivalent to grip index at 2. Dial in so shift slack and taut for high low. 

Cable and housing should be long enough since going from bar to stem. Trim as needed. Good luck!


----------

